# The official emotionless Sting appreciation thread!



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

What was your favorite moment of the emotionless Sting tonight on POST-WM RAW? 

Mine was every moment he was emotionless ! Yours?


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

him not giving a fuck


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Almost... ALMOST as good at not giving a fuck as Miz's dad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

#NeverForget


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

"I spent 6 hours putting this make up on"










""I FUCKING TRAVELED TO NEW ORLEANS FOR THIS SHIT"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

"Hopefully no one copied my Crow costume"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*









"*LOL. I BET SOME GEEKS ON THE INTERNET ARE LAUGHING OVER THIS."*


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

I got hired to be stings stunt double but unfortunately...He trolled us again and didn't show up


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

"They ended the streak??? Fuck this shit I'm going back to TNA"


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

All my hoochies say there's nothing finer...than Scott Steiner. HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*

"I'm trying way too hard to be a meme".


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you sure that wasn't phantismo


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I left my bat on the train...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



Arca9 said:


> I left my bat on the train...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They confiscated my bat at the door =(


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

The new face of the WWE.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Tomorrow, when he signs up to WF


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

2014. The year for internet sensations in the crowd.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The ONLY Sting you got tonight :ti


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Sting trolls everyone. Again


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I SAW HIM IN THE RAFTERS, BROTHER.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

That was pretty cool I guess


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Clique said:


> The ONLY Sting you got tonight :ti


Hopefully the only Sting we get for the forseeable future too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Do ya smell what the Stinger's cookin? :rock


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Any minute now


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hilarious thread.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel bad :lol


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you guys think he may have been a plant?


Sting was known in WCW for coming from the crowd, let's see next week if there are a few more Stingers in the crowd, if it's happening gradually this might be the way they bring him in as a way to introduce him to the WWE audience.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao

I wouldn't be surprised if he was a plant by Vince just to troll all the "know-it-alls" who believed the rumours of him appearing tonight.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> Any minute now


Pfffffff :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat guy expected the sting debut so much,feel bad for him :lmao :lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

CNB said:


> Do you guys think he may have been a plant?
> 
> 
> Sting was known in WCW for coming from the crowd, let's see next week if there are a few more Stingers in the crowd, if it's happening gradually this might be the way they bring him in as a way to introduce him to the WWE audience.


Lol really reaching here.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Who can blame him most people just jump up and holler for any damn thing like trained monkeys.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I bet he was planning on going NUTS if Sting actually came out.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

RAW360 said:


> I bet he was planning on going NUTS if Sting actually came out.


I really hope not.

It would have made Raw perfect for me if Sting appeared...and this guy still just sat there. Overcome with joy, and his face unable to show it.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I never really paid much attention to this guy, but this is hilarious! :lmao


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Are we certain it wasn't Miz's dad wearing facepaint?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ha ha, hilarious thread.

in all seriousness though, can we now finally stop the Sting to WWE rumors?

I'ts never happening....he'll be back in TNA.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Marrow said:


> Are we certain it wasn't Miz's dad wearing facepaint?


:lmao


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Poor guy...lol


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

And I thought my jokes were bad....


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> ha ha, hilarious thread.
> 
> in all seriousness though, can we now finally stop the Sting to WWE rumors?
> 
> I'ts never happening....he'll be back in TNA.


#DontStopBelievin


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

No Sting is trending worldwide on Twitter.


Is that the first time someone's trended without actually doing a thing to trend?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Long journey home for that guy.. Hope he brought some wet wipes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sting like: Why The Fuck Am I Here?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I liked the part when he sat.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

aka Steve Bored-en


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to produce a documentary film about Emotionless Sting


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Front Row Sting nailed it

seriously

best concept gimmick just.. on point

he on point


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Sting guys night in a nut shell:

Yeah Daniel Bryan is champ I'm so excited for him.










YES! Cesaro is a Paul Heyman guy! Im marking so bad










OMFG! Evolution vs The Shield. What a dream match!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least this "Stinger" knew what was best for business :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CNB said:


> No Sting is trending worldwide on Twitter.
> *
> 
> Is that the first time someone's trended without actually doing a thing to trend?*


I very highly doubt that. some of those spoiled hollywood celebs breathe and it trends.


I think the best part is when he was gone for a segment, it really added depth to the character there and jumped the suspense about 3 times easily.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Imagine if he just showed up every week in the front row on Raw and sat there with that expressionless look?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe emotionless Sting can be managed by Katie Vick! They can feud with Heyman/Cesaro and Zeb/Swagger!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Poor guy, he paid all that money for front row tickets and didn't even get to see the one person he came for. The sad thing is that Sting probably would have debuted tonight if Undertaker hadn't suffered that concussion. Oh well, there's always next week.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

in. the best part of raw tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Imagine if he just showed up every week in the front row on Raw and sat there with that expressionless look?


I think it would do some good to actually get Sting over, IF they eventually started noticing him and Cole and King stated talking about Sting.
Granted those are big big IFs


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Poor guy, he paid all that money for front row tickets and didn't even get to see the one person he came for. The sad thing is that Sting probably would have debuted tonight if Undertaker hadn't suffered that concussion. Oh well, there's always next week.


I want to believe that, I really do. However, it does make sense that he didn't show up due to Undertaker's absence. I'll abandon all hope after Undertakers shows up and Sting still doesn't appear though.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

:lmao That kid next to him looks like he's holding in his laughter :lmao


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

guy was no selling, JUST waiting for:


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



Black Jesus said:


> "*LOL. I BET SOME GEEKS ON THE INTERNET ARE LAUGHING OVER THIS."*




The couple behind or next to him...I've been seeing that old guy, the lady that looks like Dixie Carter and that kid in wrestling events as early as WCW Mayhem 1999


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


>


Feel bad for the guy. Was hoping the Stinger would show up too :kobe2. But don't worry guys, there is always next week ositivity


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"What in the fuck is wrong with me?"


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Just no sold his giving a fucks better than cena sold anything


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao I thought that was a mannequin at first. He showed emotion at the end before the Shield came out. Probably thought Sting was going to debut :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Ahahaha, that guy stole the show tonight.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

HIGHLIGHT OF THE SHOW


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Vince needs to hire the young Sting, have him as a permanent Monday Night Raw audience member leading up to Stings return...to witness the ultimate moment....a smile on his face


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> #NeverForget


LMFBO.

OK, when I finally saw (from his right side) "Sting guy", late in the show, I thought... boy that mask has a peculiar shaped nose. And then I come to this thread and I'm like, emotionless? The dude was wearing a mask... and then I saw this pic and noticed it was face paint...

:faint:

^^ My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So Sting no shows in one of the biggest and loudest crowds of the year? A lot of sad people went away this night. Oh well when Undertaker gives his almost retirement speech he will be there...if that rumor suppose to be anywhere near accurate. if not it will be over for Taker for good. *


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

where was sting?

http://instagram.com/p/mg1aGlOw4C/


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

NitroMark said:


> where was sting?
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mg1aGlOw4C/


"We wanted your dad at Raw!" :lmao:flip:lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

would have loved sting guy to be in the front row when lesnar beat the streak. absolutely no reaction, just sitting there, while everyone else is standing in shock and wondering what just happened.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Basically spent the entire night cursing himself for what he'd done ..


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

he was still shocked by the streak ending


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

That Stinger Splash is only surpasses by the Scorpion Deathdrop. He really schooled that jabroni tonight.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Zero fucks given by him.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Posting in legendary thread


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

At first this thread had me like:










But later on it had me like:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

When the security clears the way for an entrance from the rafters:

Emotionless sting thought: "Could it be Sting, Sting in rafters":









Ahhhhh no its just the Shield:









I legit felt sorry for that poor bastard:









Sting should send him a card or something - anything?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I've cracked the case!
Emotionless Sting is Abe Knuckleball Schwartz's kooky kid!


















"Why yous makin threads about my kid?"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He must be crying from inside once he realized the show was over and Sting wasnt there lol. 

Kudos to him for sitting like a vegetable during such a good show. I would have broken the character at the very first promo.

Maybe this was as close as we are ever going to see Sting in the WWE lol.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Sting will never show up EVER!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder if "Emotionless Sting guy" will ever find this thread?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder if "Emotionless Sting guy" will ever find this thread?


I did a few pages back bro.

If we can't laugh at ourselves who can we laugh at?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dub J said:


> I did a few pages back bro.
> 
> If we can't laugh at ourselves who can we laugh at?


Sucks about Sting man. Sorry he didn't show last night. Here's to hoping he debuts when Taker comes back.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It's okay. I still have this lock of his hair to tide me over.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

KingJohn said:


>



LMFAO!!!!! Oh shit... I gotta give props to the guy though. He had balls to come there with Sting facepaint in a WWE crowd. I would of done the same.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

At least he was painted up and nobody will be able to tell it was him. lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Im surprised so many thought he would be there TBH.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

When the Shield came out wearing those mask, I thought the lights were going to go dark,and then he stands in the middle of the ring or something with a Bat.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Emotionless Sting would even be a better World Champ compared to #Homeless man, at least his more entertaining than him as well.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

good on him lol


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Atletichampiones said:


> Emotionless Sting would even be a better World Champ compared to #Homeless man, at least his more entertaining than him as well.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I found it strange that may thought he would have debuted tonight aswell, before everything it just seemed as though it never went through, something that big would have leaked no doubt.

No way is this happening now, the streak ending quashed any chance of that occurring, which is sad.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> I found it strange that may thought he would have debuted tonight aswell, before everything it just seemed as though it never went through, *something that big would have leaked no doubt.*


like taker losing at mania? when needed things can be kept from leaking. It doesn't help the cause that steve trolled everyone about his new favorite number being 31. Is is signed? who knows. but doesn't mean he wont show up later. As I said yesterday, a year long build up between two guys who wouldn't be in the ring till weeks prior is not the way to go. Would it have been great if he had showed up last night, hell yea, but its not needed. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if it were to happen the night after summerslam.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Atletichampiones said:


> Emotionless Sting would even be a better World Champ compared to #Homeless man, at least his more entertaining than him as well.



Ah bless....trying to change the direction of the thread with a lazy silly comment. How cute!

Anywho, I just got finished watching Raw and legit pissed myself all night laughing at this guy. it took about a half hour to figure out it wasn't a mannequin and another half hour to figure out I wasn't a mask. Knew there'd be a good thread on it here. By the end of the show, after I couldn't laugh anymore, I started to feel awkward and genuinely felt sorry for the poor guy!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

RVD shouldve went right over and kicked him the face for revenge for this


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Emotionless Sting and Brock Lesnar Guy.. DO IT VINCE :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

We have Brock Lesnar Guy, and now we have Emotionless Sting Guy. 

I kinda felt bad for him. He goes to all this trouble to paint his face like Sting, then Sting doesn't show up. Though, there wasn't any clear indication that Sting was going to be on RAW anyways, so....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He's still struggling to find a fuck to give.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Clearly was pissed there was no Sting.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

We need to track this guy down!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

And another legend is born :lol


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

When he blinked.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

people should donate so he can go to every raw from now until sting debuts, even if he never does. front row, he has to do the facepaint.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Agreed someone ought to start a Send Emotionless Sting Guy To Raw Foundation


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

"Those snarky fuckers on the internet better notice this."


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

He must be so, so disappointed on his way back to his parents' basement right now.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> He must be so, so disappointed on his way back to his parents' basement right now.


Ya, but its nicer than the one you live in. It has central air. 


Emotionless Sting is OP of this thread. You are all being trolled. lmbo!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe that was Sting. Creative had nothing for him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It was absolutely hilarious. Reminded me of Michael Myers. :lol



CNB said:


> No Sting is trending worldwide on Twitter.
> 
> Is that the first time someone's trended without actually doing a thing to trend?


Chris Benoit has been dead for seven years and trended numerous times on twitter. Be it because the Four Horsemen were inducted to the HOF or someone used the Crossface.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Hilarious thread :lol:


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

I think he went to the bathroom after Ultimate Warrior entered the ring. He was in his seat when Warrior came out, but then he disappeared.

Nicely timed bathroom break :agree:


----------



## SludgeHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

His grizzled little face was a constant source of mirth throughout Raw. 

Also a chilling metaphor for both Sting fans and Sting himself.


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

I was distracted by him the whole night. I thought maybe it was a manikin at first. But then he tilted his head slightly. I was wondering if he was a plant or not.. There were a few more sting masks in the audience as well.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't see him clap his hands a single time.
Boy, he must've thought post mania raw sucked!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Poor Guy.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

SludgeHammer said:


> Also a chilling metaphor for both Sting fans and Sting himself.


As a huge Sting fan I find this hilariously accurate.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> #NeverForget


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I can't imagine if Sting actually showed up. This guy would of shown some emotion, and probaly would of been marking the fuck out, no doubt. It would of been even more of a classic moment that it already is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel dude had to be PISSED off when he realized it was clear Sting wasn't coming :lmao

Dirtsheets should feel horrible for ruining someone's night on the post RAW after MANIA, of all RAWs.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lel dude had to be PISSED off when he realized it was clear Sting wasn't coming :lmao
> 
> Dirtsheets should feel horrible for ruining someone's night on the post RAW after MANIA, of all RAWs.


He probably bought these tickets way in advance overpriced cause it's post mania raw and now he's hurting. Man i can't believe I spent 800 dollars on a ticket. 

Lol that kinda thing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JGrayzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Likely took the poor bastard several hours to apply that makeup job. 

It was difficult to contain my laughter after the Shield faced off with the Authority, when it was clear that if Sting were to suddenly burst through the curtain it would serve no purpose in the current situation. The Emotionless Sting man looked on with that stoic expression we've gotten so familiar with the past couple hours and we all knew deep down, it would be a solemn night indeed at the Emotionless Sting residence. 

In all fairness, if Sting would have made his long awaited debut on WWE television last night, that episode of RAW would have been one of the most memorable in recent history.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Tito Saatana said:


> I think he went to the bathroom after Ultimate Warrior entered the ring. He was in his seat when Warrior came out, but then he disappeared.
> 
> Nicely timed bathroom break :agree:



He went to take a piss, and now Ultimate Warrior is dead.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

:lmao

I was laughing the whole night when I noticed him. Probably thought Sting isn't showing up when Heyman and Lesnar didn't get interrupted by Taker

RAW was still awesome without a Sting-Undertaker interaction. It would've added more hype though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



Jesus_Hong said:


> "They ended the streak??? Fuck this shit I'm going back to TNA"


:lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Didn't watch Raw, and I heard someone mentioned Emotionless Sting elsewhere, had no idea what they were talking about until I stumbled upon this thread. And HOLY SHIT it's the best shit ever. :lmao Poor fucking guy, I want to donate him money, like, right now!


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Emotionless Sting vs Shocked Undertaker Guy for a WM31 gimmick match. BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

This guy was hilarious


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the best post i´ve ever witnessed in this forum , legitilly made me burst into laughter haahahhaha omg emotionless sting fan from now on ahahaha


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

That emote should be :stingfan or something from now on :


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha.. poor guy. Why the fuck wont sting give the fans what they want and sign with the E already?


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Imo he might have been a tna mark or something and doesn't follow wwe shows... surely those who follow will react a little bit and he didn't at all. Feel sorry for him but if he goes many shows and keeps this up he'll be very popular thats for sure


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

BotchSpecialist said:


> That emote should be :stingfan or something from now on :


I second this motion!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, he rolled the dice and crapped out on that one, just imagine the genius though if Sting had shown up in some way shape or form, emotionless fan would be a legend. Imagine the lolz though if he turns out to be a plant to tempt Sting to sign and get it over with. Ohh so many possibilities here!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

He was the best part of Raw after Warriors awesome speech.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> He must be crying from inside once he realized the show was over and Sting wasnt there lol.
> 
> Kudos to him for sitting like a vegetable during such a good show. I would have broken the character at the very first promo.
> 
> Maybe this was as close as we are ever going to see Sting in the WWE lol.




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Sad thing is, you might be right.

Best thread ever.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

What if Vince played this guy to troll us all?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> "I spent 6 hours putting this make up on"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The three people next time him, the man, lady, and I guess their son are at a lot of events and PPVs lol, I always notice them.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Now...we got Angry Miz Girl...









We Hate Cena Guy...









Brock Lesnar Mark Out Guy...









Hit By CM Punk Guy...









Shocked Undertaker Guy...









and...this...









DAT WWE Universe...are you not sport-entertained? :vince$


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He believed the dirtsheets lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

^ That guy who got hit by CM Punk lol.. When did that happen lol!?


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> "I spent 6 hours putting this make up on"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL! :lol


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Some say he is still sitting there, emotionless.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponpon said:


> ^ That guy who got hit by CM Punk lol.. When did that happen lol!?


Poor guy.. he didnt even hit Punk. His arm was clearly pushed by the guy in the white behind him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hahaha watching him not react to anything is almost as awesome as the whole show was


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

What's the point of this thread ? There were more people with sting make up and "we want sting" signs .


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*hahahaha brilliant! I didn't know anything about this guy until after the event because from where I was sat, he had his back to us.*


----------



## fr33man (Mar 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Poor guy.. he didnt even hit Punk. His arm was clearly pushed by the guy in the white behind him.



Seems. Like the guy in white gave cm punk a push/punch in the back. When did this happen?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe now he won't be so emotionless, considering there is news that Sting indeed sign with WWE.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

someone needs to photoshop his frown into a smile with the news of Sting signing, I would probably pee in the floor laughing.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate you all. I saw the title of this thread before I actually watched RAW, so this made me assume that Sting was there. I kept ff'ing and was confused when I got to the end and he wasn't there.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

I was really hoping Sting would make an appearance though


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> What's the point of this thread ? There were more people with sting make up and "we want sting" signs .


Because a dude dressed up as Sting expecting him to debut because he'd read about him signing a fucking million times.
Then sat there literally the entire night at probably the most exciting wrestlemania in a good ten years, not reacting to a fucking thing because Sting never showed up.

Maybe i'm just a cynic, but that's delicious to me.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> someone needs to photoshop his frown into a smile with the news of Sting signing, I would probably pee in the floor laughing.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

cmccredden said:


> Sting guys night in a nut shell:
> 
> Yeah Daniel Bryan is champ I'm so excited for him.
> 
> ...


this post fills my heart with so much joy LMAO!!! :lmao


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

fr33man said:


> Seems. Like the guy in white gave cm punk a push/punch in the back. When did this happen?


That happens at RAW 2012.
Go search CM Punk vs Vince Mcmahon 2012.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

So in pretty much every segment he sits there the exact same pose. :lmao

He only gets to his feet in the main event and even then I'm pretty sure he's looking in to the rafters. :ti


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

man, this guy was awesome! He went into full Crow mode just like his idol. :lmao


----------



## Brian1220 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonder when he will debut and against who if its not Taker.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Caption this photo of Front Row Sting*



i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> "I spent 6 hours putting this make up on"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!! Win.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

x78 said:


>


:lmao

You're the man!


----------



## fr33man (Mar 20, 2014)

Night_Vercetti said:


> That happens at RAW 2012.
> Go search CM Punk vs Vince Mcmahon 2012.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alright thanks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just saw that segment on SD with Paige and AJ and as the crowd jumped up and cheered he didn't literally move, 0. fucks. given. :lol

It just seemed like the poor guy needed a hug.


----------

